# What Is My Tissot Rock Watch Worth?



## Marc1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello, I am selling a Tissot Rock Watch R151 Black.

The watch is like new but the strap which has a near break at the buckle.

It has the yellow and red hands.

I live in the uk.

Can anyone inform me how much it would be worth to sell?

Thanks.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

As much as someone wants to pay  Try searching completed listings on eBay


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Five pound and a bag of wotsits


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

robert75 said:


> Five pound and a bag of wotsits


sold


----------



## Marc1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help and advice.

Close this topic please.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sorry but here is the forum`s stance on valuations...



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robert75 said:


> Five pound and a bag of wotsits


I'll see your offer and raise you a curly wurly.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

As Levon2807 says if you have a look on the bay you will see they go for about Â£60 - Â£90 :yes:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Two pebbles and a cheese cutter conker. . . . .

Pm me if you're willing to trade.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

smoke and a pancake


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Davey P said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Five pound and a bag of wotsits
> ...


I'll see you both and raise you 2 caramacs and a sherbert fountain.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are rock bottom prices


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

BASHER said:


> Two pebbles and a cheese cutter conker. . . . .
> 
> Pm me if you're willing to trade.


A cheese cutter! (That's clearly worth at least the price of a decent Rolex GMT II! - the conker obviously)


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > robert75 said:
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmm Sherbert fountain


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

chocko said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Davey P said:
> ...


I will throw in a quarter of sherbet flying saucers and a quarter of black jacks


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

robert75 said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I'll see you and raise you two ounces of aniseed balls and the fluff from my school blazer pocket .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Right....here's my offer. A licquorice pipe with all red bits on the end, a Jamboree bag and a big gobstopper.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I'll go in at two wagon wheels (jam not original), and half a bag of Pickled Onion Moster Munch.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I would pay the princely sum of two Texan's a Marathon and

a packet of space dust and no more!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I would pay the princely sum of two Texan's a Marathon and
> 
> a packet of space dust and no more!


If one of the Texans is Jerry Hall i'd be up for that :lol:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

space dust I had almost forgotten about space dust!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sure he'd rather some pounds sterling haha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

PilotWatchLover said:


> I'm sure he'd rather some pounds sterling haha!


Especially as someone is trying to offer a JAM wagon wheel and not one of the original ones!


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

This will clinch the deal. . . . . .

An unopened packet of fruity polos and half a pack of spangles!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Two Jawbreakers and half a pack of Parma Violets.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Jawbreakers? Pah.... Got to be worth a Dinosaur egg and half a packet of Spangles....


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

1/4 pack of pacers and a star bar.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

2x 1d Dainties 4 Black Jacks and a Sherbet Dip got to be to dollar


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Can we just give it a rest?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One POUND of pear drops. The real thing, they smell like nail polish!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think you lot are taking this seriously.

One original size Mars bar?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

frogspawn said:


> I don't think you lot are taking this seriously.
> 
> One original size Mars bar?


Is that original original size? Cos that must be about 3 current size Mars bars!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

1971 size as sold by the tuck shop at my old school...


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Can we just give it a rest?


I concur, this is getting far too silly.

Final offer two bazooka Joe bubblegums a quarter of sweet tobacco

and a half drunk carton of Um Bongo.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think a sensible answer would be between Â£45 and Â£60 mate  (I cheated and looked on the ebay completed listings)


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Davey P said:


> I think a sensible answer would be between Â£45 and Â£60 mate  (I cheated and looked on the ebay completed listings)


No Way, that's nearly a whole box of Love Hearts!


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I have just finished making six toffee apples for Halloween.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

handlehall said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > I think a sensible answer would be between Â£45 and Â£60 mate  (I cheated and looked on the ebay completed listings)
> ...


My daughter had a pack (tube) of love hearts the other day, have you seen the 'new, updated' messages they have on them now? Changed days.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Davey P said:
> ...


No, I've not bought any recently - what on earth do they say? do tell otherwise I'll have to embarrass myself and go and buy a pack


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

handlehall said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


Nothing particularly bad, just sad how times change (or maybe I'm just getting old and not keeping up with trends?). They were things like - TXT me, UR Kool and BFF - what was wrong with 'be mine'?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can you fit

"Be My Best Friend with occasional Sexual benefits"

onto a Love heart?

Heard on the wireless in the car (valves and rotary inverter) this morning, you can put off the little barstewards tonight (Halloween) with chocolate covered raw onions as a "treat" - - I fancied the [pickled onion] ice lolly idea as well! ldman:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

mel said:


> Can you fit
> 
> "Be My Best Friend with occasional Sexual benefits"
> 
> ...


or you could do as we did - move that far from civilisation, that if any little blighters do manage to make it as far as our front door, they darn well deserve a treat!


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Can we just give it a rest?


 :wallbash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No



PilotWatchLover said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Can we just give it a rest?
> ...


No...the micturation has not yet been fully extracted.....

An Amazin Raisin bar (I wish...used to love them!), a bag of lemonade powder, and two licquorice twigs. (Those old bits of root that you used to chew and suck on.....4 for a old penny....1d)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, how about an original packet of Old English Spangles?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

This should clinch the deal:

1 dozen Fruit Salads, half a dozen Penny Arrows and 4 Cola Cubes still stuck to the bottom of the paper bag.

:fox:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

My dear and fellow forumers, thus far, many a tempting offer has been tendered. But who among you have the goods to back up your ill though out offers?

I give you, with photographic evidence, my revised offer,

One mini pack of Haribo Starmix, four out of five, (I was hungry), of a pepperami multi pack and a Malteser easter bunny.










I think you'll find the game is mine, (insert maniacal laugh here).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave O said:


> My dear and fellow forumers, thus far, many a tempting offer has been tendered. But who among you have the goods to back up your ill though out offers?
> 
> I give you, with photographic evidence, my revised offer,
> 
> ...


As it`s in the photo I presume the Sub is included in your offer? :huh:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > My dear and fellow forumers, thus far, many a tempting offer has been tendered. But who among you have the goods to back up your ill though out offers?
> ...


It's to prove the goods are mine. I didn't want people thinking I'd found that photo on Google. I wanted you all to know I was packing the goods


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave O said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave O said:
> ...


Hmm, looks like misleading advertising to me, does anyone know the ASA`s phone number? hone1:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought the conker, polos, aniseed balls, spangles etc, would have tempted a trade but it looks like I'll have to bring out the big guns. . . .

A pounds worth of mojos , (four for a penny), in assorted favours , a liquorice pipe , five bazooka Joe bubble gums complete with joke slips inside the wrappers and two bags of golden nuggets bubble gum .

That's it, . . . . That's as high as i can go .

Paul.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Packet of digestives?


----------



## jmurray01 (Jun 22, 2012)

Digestives? Ugh!

I'll raise you to *chocolate *Digestives.

Sorry guys, the watch is mine.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, all guns blazing; a 9p bar of Cadbury's Old Jamaica, a Fry's Peppermint Cream bar, three packets of cola-favoured Spangles, two packets of Toffos, a quarter bag of Pascalls Fruit Bonbons and a quarter bag of Everton Mints. And I'll trow in a Dip Dab sherbet lolly.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Im out. . . .

Im off to gorge myself on blackjacks and rhubarb custards, and drink corona lemonade until Im sick.

Hopefully by then I'll have forgotten all about the Tissot rock watch and all the misery its caused me by being so darned valuable.

A very disappointed Basher. . .


----------

